# Shooting hours



## copeland7 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have heard so many different sides of this. What is the legal shooting rule. Is it 30 min before or after sunset. I am in a debate and i thought it was before which is stupid so someone set me or my bro straight


----------



## Brushcreek (Jan 23, 2011)

30 before sunrise to sunset...The rule is there for a reason (so roosts don't get ruined) but it does suck when u sit there and watch the ducks just flow in about 20 min after shooting light is over!


----------



## copeland7 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 23, 2011)

Shooting or Hawking Hours: Shooting or hawking hours
for all migratory species listed herein will be 1/2 hour before
sunrise to sunset (see table). NOT 30 before...ya'll go read the regs.

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/sites/default/files/uploads/wildlife/hunting/pdf/regulations/LateSeasonMigratory2010-2011.pdf


----------



## ngaduck (Jan 23, 2011)

www.georgiawildlife.com/node/1732

All you ever want to know about GA waterfowl regulations. 30 minutes before sunrise to sunset.


----------



## Brushcreek (Jan 23, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> Shooting or Hawking Hours: Shooting or hawking hours
> for all migratory species listed herein will be 1/2 hour before
> sunrise to sunset (see table). NOT 30 before...ya'll go read the regs.
> 
> http://www.georgiawildlife.com/sites/default/files/uploads/wildlife/hunting/pdf/regulations/LateSeasonMigratory2010-2011.pdf



I might be reading your post wrong but you are saying 1/2 hour before, NOT 30 before? Last time I checked 1/2 hour = 30 minutes??


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 23, 2011)

I wondered the same thing when I read his post...lol.


----------



## MoonPie (Jan 23, 2011)

Same in Alabama. Here's a portion of the 2010-11 regs.

Time for Hunting Duck, Coot, Merganser, and Goose:   In the area north of Battleship Parkway, west of 
Alabama Highway 225, south of CSX Railroad tracks, and east of the west bank of the Mobile 
River:  Monday through Thursday shooting hours shall be from one-half hour before sunrise to 12:00 
noon; and Friday through Sunday shooting hours shall be from one-half hour before sunrise to sunset.  

_Remainder of the State- Shooting hours shall be from one-half hour before sunrise to sunset each 
day. _


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jan 23, 2011)

Brushcreek said:


> I might be reading your post wrong but you are saying 1/2 hour before, NOT 30 before? Last time I checked 1/2 hour = 30 minutes??


 
Looks to me like if sunrise is at X time and sunset is Y time you can shoot 30 minutes before X up to Y. Not 30 mins before or 30 mins after. Maybe i'm reading it wrong also.


----------



## gsp754 (Jan 23, 2011)

how hard is it to understand....... you can start shooting 30 minutes before sunrise. you have to stop shooting at sunset

the original post said he thought you had to stop shooting 30 min before sunset he told him no, its not 30 before sunset, its at sunset!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 23, 2011)

gsp754 said:


> how hard is it to understand....... you can start shooting 30 minutes before sunrise. you have to stop shooting at sunset
> 
> the original post said he thought you had to stop shooting 30 min before sunset he told him no, its not 30 before sunset, its at sunset!



It's obvious by this thread..it is very difficult..lol...however..IF gw's were to actually catch up with you..your ticket will be your answer..I heard of a few guys this year who just started duckhunting..shot all the way up until there was basically no shooting light left..like you would with deer..but the gw's were waiting for them..had been watching them,and even had nightvision...tickets for all..and despite the pleas of " i thought it was like deer"..tickets were still issued..

I know ALOT of guys who roost shoot..they get away with it every year.Eventually they may get caught..SOmetimes I wonder if they just don't care anyways..and are willing to pay the fine,and keep right on..


----------



## Brushcreek (Jan 23, 2011)

I guess I see what he was saying it was just worded funny and I misinterpreted it. Basically if sunset is 5:50 then you have to stop shooting at 5:50


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Brushcreek said:


> I guess I see what he was saying it was just worded funny and I misinterpreted it. Basically if sunset is 5:50 then you have to stop shooting at 5:50



Exactly..today sunrise was 7:25am,so you can start shooting at 6:55am...sunset is at 5:54,so that is when you have to stop..


----------



## trout man (Jan 23, 2011)

If it were me i might look at a sunrise table. I would find the time and add the correct amount of time for the county that you are hunting. Then subtract 30 min and that would be the legal shooting time.  If i lived in west ga. I would not start shooting at 6:55 or what ever time it is now. You might get a ticket!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 23, 2011)

trout man said:


> If it were me i might look at a sunrise table. I would find the time and add the correct amount of time for the county that you are hunting. Then subtract 30 min and that would be the legal shooting time.  If i lived in west ga. I would not start shooting at 6:55 or what ever time it is now. You might get a ticket!



yup...time is different all across the state


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jan 23, 2011)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Exactly..today sunrise was 7:25am,so you can start shooting at 6:55am...sunset is at 5:54,so that is when you have to stop..


 

Hey that's what I said... except simpler. College math classes are going to my head.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 23, 2011)

Brushcreek said:


> I might be reading your post wrong but you are saying 1/2 hour before, NOT 30 before? Last time I checked 1/2 hour = 30 minutes??



Yeah but your original post said till a half hour after sunset. Trying to keep the man out of trouble.


----------



## nickf11 (Jan 23, 2011)

Half hour before sunrise to sunset is legal shooting hours for migratory birds...simple as that...lol


----------



## GABASSMAN (Jan 23, 2011)

man lets not try to complicate things... 2+2 is always 4... 30 min before sunrise TO sunset... times variate on your geographical location


----------



## scoggins (Jan 25, 2011)

the only problem is that "sunset" isn't dark yet


but leagl is legel

if you aren't gonna be leagal you just as well just shoot when where and what you want and worrie about the fines as they come.


----------



## gsp754 (Jan 25, 2011)

scoggins said:


> the only problem is that "sunset" isn't dark yet
> 
> 
> but leagl is legel
> ...



Actually......... "leagl is legel is leagal" is legal
Sorry, I hate the spelling police as much as anybody but I couldn't resist on this one


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jan 25, 2011)

It's best to hunt them out of season and then no one suspects you of shooting ducks.


----------

